

Easter Island's ancient inhabitants weren't so lonely after all - benbreen
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/10/23/us-science-easterisland-idUSKCN0IC28C20141023

======
benbreen
See also this recent article in _Current Biology,_ cited by Reuters:
[http://www.cell.com/current-
biology/abstract/S0960-9822(14)0...](http://www.cell.com/current-
biology/abstract/S0960-9822\(14\)01220-2)

